# Safari Tuff Tabs



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

It's all I use any more and I am very pleased with them 

I love quality leather and these certainly are 

I believe they are a step above


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Love mine! Much better than the Fred Fichler IMO. I have both.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

I liked it better then the bateman,but you can't beat the AAE in my opinion. I like the metal edge better then the leather.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Safari Tuffs are built like a tank. They'll take a bit longer to break in, but I love mine.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

I wouldn't mine trying one but does the cinch clamp get annoying to any of you? I love my Fred Eichler tab but the finger hole gets stretched out after a while and it gets annoying


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

So far I prefer the Bateman 3 under tabs, but plan on playing with the RJ tab some more to see if I can get it to work.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Buffalo freak said:


> I wouldn't mine trying one but does the cinch clamp get annoying to any of you? I love my Fred Eichler tab but the finger hole gets stretched out after a while and it gets annoying


It annoyed me, so I replaced with a knotted lash of rawhide to make a perfect fit. The Eichler bothered em with the thick leather rubbing against the next two fingers. The rawhide lash is much less noticeable for me.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

I switched from a Black Window 3 Under Calf Hair and it took me some time to get used to it.. but I do prefer it now.
Better feel from the string, lasts longer, seems to be as clean release.

And I don't find the locking barrel annoying... just sent to the tension you prefer: loose or tight.. It's a neat solution.


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

I have Bateman, and black widow tabs. but like the safari tuff the best. It has thicker leather ,and I get a better release.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I shoot both Bateman and Safari Tuff. I like the Bateman stringwalking tab for my recurve, since I ..... stringwalk. The Bateman tab is thinner. I use the Safari Tuff with my longbow where stringwalking is not allowed. It is a very comfortable and secure tab. The Safari Tuff has good stitching for stringwalking references, but not as good as the laser etched markings on the Bateman tab. Spigarelli makes a good heavy duty three under tab but you have to order them from overseas. They used to be my go to tab, especially when my fingers were sore. I have never bonded with the Wilson Black Widow tab. They used to be the standard for stringwalking. What makes the Black Widow unique is that the fingers are cut out. I am not sure what the benefit of that is. I would think that if you have a problem with finger pressure, the separate cutout fingers would make it worse.


----------



## Ty B. (Dec 31, 2014)

I have tried to use a tab in the past, but I always seem to beat my face up using one. Otherwise I like the way that a tab feels. 

Ty


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

It is very well made. I don't like the cord lock though, some people do.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Ty B. said:


> I have tried to use a tab in the past, but I always seem to beat my face up using one. Otherwise I like the way that a tab feels.
> 
> Ty


If the tab is beating you face up then it might be too long. The tab should not go further than the first joint when your hand is laid flat. A tab that is too long will flick at your face.


----------



## Ty B. (Dec 31, 2014)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> If the tab is beating you face up then it might be too long. The tab should not go further than the first joint when your hand is laid flat. A tab that is too long will flick at your face.


I'll have to try and trim mine up, thank! 

Ty


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Trim a little at a time. I sneak up on it slowly. And first joint is counting from the tips of your fingers.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Great. i'll pick one up and see how it is. How is the sizing on them? Pretty true? I use a small Bateman. I could probably get a medium bateman and trim it but the small seems to fit real well with no trimming.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Size by width and not length. It should not be wider than your three fingers. I used to miss-size my tabs. I have gone from shooting XLarge to medium. I think there are sizing instructions on the website.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

They are a quality product for sure, but I just can't get mine right for me and I do try!

Anyone else had difficulties adjusting to this tab?

I get fantastic groups but always significantly left (R/H shooter) and plots of nose slapping to boot! This is anywhere I move it on my fingers which is not happening with my A.L. glove or a Bateman tab……..thoughts?

Could any of you guys who are getting on with these tabs please post a picture of where you are positioning the tab on your string and knuckles and help a brother out!?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

marcelxl said:


> They are a quality product for sure, but I just can't get mine right for me and I do try!
> 
> Anyone else had difficulties adjusting to this tab?
> 
> ...


I will try and get a pic later on and post 

I lign the thick part of the tab the seam up on the string and slide it up till it just makes contact with my lower tied on nock


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I have been shooting one for about a year now. It's a toss up between it and my Batemans.


----------



## Chooch1 (Dec 2, 2014)

That is all I have ever used. Love it. Got the reference to get it from this site as well. 
Rod is good people too!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you Joe, you're a star!


So bloody frustrated with this tab, groups are fantastic but always left and with sore beak………. videos, blind bailing, nothing helping.

My stubbornness is making me persevere knowing it's track record but I fear I'll end up with my nose in a sling before we get there!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

marcelxl said:


> Thank you Joe, you're a star!
> 
> 
> So bloody frustrated with this tab, groups are fantastic but always left and with sore beak………. videos, blind bailing, nothing helping.
> ...



I am not a shooting coach and there are others here that can help 

Are you hitting your nose with the string ?


----------



## Hoshi No Tane (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys, I decided to get a split finger version from death adder, just to keep my learning options open, but if I had gone 3 under tab, I would have been hardpressed to choose between that and the safari...

has anyone owned both?


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

JParanee said:


> I am not a shooting coach and there are others here that can help
> 
> Are you hitting your nose with the string ?


Yea, at least something is……

I have shot for years split & "instinctive" and last year I made the switch to 3under and made some conscious effort to structure my aiming which was going OK right up to me having an enforced 4 months off.

Picking it back up again I switched from the glove to this tab and I have had issues ever since.

Which is manifesting itself into a minor confidence crisis and maybe some mild target panic

My shooting with the glove is getting back to where I am happy, groups are OK and my confidence is getting better and doing lots of bail work in-between to cement the changes I have made.

I can't ignore this tab (or my bateman which gives similar but not so extreme results) as my groups are tight, better than I can remember shooting "traditional" but for example at 20yds the group is probably centring around 8" to the left of where I am aiming (even if I close one eye and barrel the arrow)

Just been out now, between posts and it's the same!

Nose is sore and bruised as is my lip now! Done on the blank bail too, despite being aware of my anchor, release and head position……. I am not turning into the string that I am aware of, although when I have more time I will re-visit the filming thing!

Ironically I am supposed to be a level 1 coach! (but I do not now any other ones who would tell me honestly if they saw me doing something obvious!)

It just shows this journey is a long and winding one………..


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Again I am a simple Hunter not an instructor but I will offer some things that helped me 

When I went to three under I too hit my nose and my lip 

It's an alignment issue at least it was for me 

I suffered the bleeding raw nose also  

I think with a glove you are not getting in as deep on your face 

When you go to a relatively thin tab like the Jenkins the string is closer to your face 

So it catches your nose as it slides by 

It's the string not the tab hitting your nose 

I know you would like a better answer but in time you will adjust 

Try this 

When you reach your anchor consciously square your face to the target and make sure your nose is out of the way 

Eventually you will clear your nose consistently 

I know it hurts but keep working at it 

There is an old saying all good archers hit their nose on occasion


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Much to think about…..

Again, thank you sir! It's somewhat comforting knowing it's happened to others!


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Joe,

You are dead right…..

Just been out again and REALLY tried to work on my alignment and even got Mrs B to watch and I think I know what's going on!

The slight target panic, or whatever is going on is causing my to hold for longer than I ever have, I am coming to full draw and holding where I am sure I am clear, then as I am holding, I am finding myself turning very slightly into the string, enough to to whack my beak send me left.

I will consider this progress I think!

Apologies for the slight derailment but thanks again


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not to bad for dumb old bowhunter  

Alignment is everything 

After my Jenkins course I hit my nose for awhile but than when I got my alignment worked out the nose beatings stopped and I got more consistent in my shots 

Consciously get that nose pointed in the right direction and you will sort it out 

Glad I could help


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

How was that Jenkins course? I was B'sing with him the other night but nothing close to me when i have time off.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ChefChivo said:


> How was that Jenkins course? I was B'sing with him the other night but nothing close to me when i have time off.



One of the best things I've done in Archery


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

JParanee said:


> One of the best things I've done in Archery


+1

Best money I've ever spent in archery


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

What do you cover in the course? Is it geared for bowhunting too or mainly just shooting and shooting better?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ChefChivo said:


> What do you cover in the course? Is it geared for bowhunting too or mainly just shooting and shooting better?


Basically it's geared toward making you a better shot which to me is everything about hunting  

He does not speak of aiming methods unless asked 

It is basically geared toward setting up a solid shooting foundation that anyone with an aptitude to improve can build on


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Any AT members sell these tabs?


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

I have used the Bateman and the Black Widow 3-under and the AAE Cavalier which I have been using for the last 6 years have shot bunch deer with them but bought a Safari Tuff 3 finger under couple months ago and like it so much that I ordered another for back up I could ask for a better tab and that is my personal opinion!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I liked them but they are too short. If I shoot mine more than a few times I end up with a numb middle finger. Went back to BW 3-under tabs.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

SierraMtns said:


> Any AT members sell these tabs?


I have 2 used smalls - let me know if your interested.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

centershot said:


> I have 2 used smalls - let me know if your interested.


I'll get in line behind Sierra. I'd like to add a back up or two to my small Jenkins tab, if they've got a lot of life left in them.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll take the smalls for my kids 

Let me know


----------



## secretagentmann (Jul 6, 2012)

I use safari tuff tab. Have been for several years. It's the best.


----------



## Ringlight (May 5, 2015)

Before I switched to a glove, I preferred the Bateman.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

I think the size small wouldn't fit. Right now I use a BW Caf Hair Tab size M and it feels a little small. 

How do you measure a tab for you hand? I wear 7.5 or 8 surgical glove.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I called 3 rivers and we work out which one to order. I love mine.
Thanks Joe for the recommendation.
Dan


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

JParanee said:


> Here you go


What size are you shooting?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I think they are mediums ? 

I gotta call Rod to order some smells for my kids I will clarify measurements


----------

